# Welche Projekte für die Zukunft?



## bofferbrauer (16. Mai 2013)

*Welche Projekte für die Zukunft?*

Welche Projekte hofft ihr in Zukunft bei Kickstarter & Co in zukunft zu treffen, um ihnen ein Revival zu ermöglichen?

Bei Mir wären das mal:

Master of Orion/Magic
Fantasy General
History Line 1914-1918
Stars!
Raptor: Call of the Shadows
Operation: Inner Space

Wie sieht es bei euch aus? Habt ihr Title, die nicht fortgesetzt wurden, von denen ihr euch sehnlichst eine Fortsetzung wünscht?


----------



## Painkiller (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Projekte für die Zukunft?*

Dungeon Keeper 3
Half Life³ 
Aquanox 3
Schleichfahrt 2
Future Cop LAPD
Half Life²: Opposing Force Source und Blue Shift Source
System Shock 3
Deus Ex 1+2 HD
Command & Conquer Red Alert HD
Star Trek Voyager Elite Force HD


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Projekte für die Zukunft?*

Haha, gute Idee für eine Diskussion, da bist Du mir zuvor gekommen. 

Master of Magic fände ich auch gut, aber mit Worlds of Magic gibt es ja ein aktuelles Projekt, das zumindest den Anspruch hat, dem Original nachzueifern. Gegen eine Art History Line hätte ich ganz bestimmt auch nichts.

NHL 95 in aktuellem Gewand, ich würde ausflippen. Und natürlich Battle for Wesnoth 2.


----------



## Painkiller (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Projekte für die Zukunft?*

Wenn ich so an meine alten Spiele denke, fällt mir noch StarLancer ein.


----------



## bofferbrauer (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Projekte für die Zukunft?*

Und mir Magic Carpet. Übrigens ein Spiel, das ich jedem Entwickler unter die Nase reibe, wenn er sagt, dass Terrainveränderungen in Echtzeit mit der aktuellen Rechenleistung nicht möglich sei


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Projekte für die Zukunft?*



<> schrieb:


> Dungeon Keeper 3
> Command & Conquer Red Alert HD


 
Für die beiden wäre ich bereit ne Stange Geld hinzulegen wenn sie gut gemacht sind...


----------



## bofferbrauer (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Projekte für die Zukunft?*

Was Dungeon Keeper 3 anbelangt, war vor Kurzem mit War for the Overworld ein Spiel bei Kickstarter, welches genau darauf aus ist. Die Namensrechte fehlen ihnen natürlich, aber bisher sieht es schon mal durchaus interessant aus. Und ich mein, wenn sogar Peter Molyneux (welcher den ersten Dungeon Keeper entwickelt hat) davon schwärmt im Video, kann es so schlecht ja gar nicht sein


----------



## Softcooky (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Projekte für die Zukunft?*

Nachfolger von:

Crimson Skies 
System Shock 
Gold Box - Serie von SSI

usw. usf 

könnte man im Sammel-Thread weiterspinnen


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Projekte für die Zukunft?*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Was Dungeon Keeper 3 anbelangt, war vor Kurzem mit War for the Overworld ein Spiel bei Kickstarter


 
Wow, guter Tipp, da sehe ich einiges an Potential. Hoffentlich versauen sies nicht^^
Unterliegen die Kreaturen eigentlich auch einer Lizenz?
Wäre schade wenn Horny, die Teufler oder die IronMaiden nicht zurückkehren dürften (was ich vermute ).


----------



## bofferbrauer (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Projekte für die Zukunft?*

Bei Horny ist dies durchaus möglich, weil er einen Eigenen namen hat und somit als separate Figur angesehen werden kann. Man kann dies aber in soweit umgehen, dass man jemanden einbaut, der ihm ähnlich sieht (aber nicht zu ähnlich) und einen anderen Namen hat, jedoch genau dieselbe Funktionen erfüllt


----------



## Softcooky (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Projekte für die Zukunft?*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Und mir Magic Carpet. Übrigens ein Spiel, das ich jedem Entwickler unter die Nase reibe, wenn er sagt, dass Terrainveränderungen in Echtzeit mit der aktuellen Rechenleistung nicht möglich sei


 
Trotz des ganzen "Gebashes" gegen ihn in den letzten Jahren - für mich ist Peter Molyneux immer noch einer der Visionäre, die man im Gamesgewerbe dringend braucht


----------



## ColorMe (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Projekte für die Zukunft?*

Toonstruck HD, Thief Remakes, Quake Remakes, UT Remakes usw.
Irgendwie muss man bei dem ganzen Schrott der letzten Jahre auf Klassiker zurückgreifen. Heute gilt ja schon ein Bogen als DAS Feature der kommenden Spiele.


----------



## Research (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Projekte für die Zukunft?*

Freelancer reloaded + Teil 2.
Aquanox reloded + 3
Schleichfart reloaded + weitere Teile.
Yager reloaded +Teil II


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Projekte für die Zukunft?*

Der geistige Nachfolger von Freelancer und Starlancer kommt ja schon dank Krautfunding - Star Citizen 
Was ich noch brauche (ich meine BRRAAUCHE!) ist Jedi Knight 4. Achja, und KotOR III, von Obsidian. Aber spätestens seit der Übernahme des bösen Imperiums durch das böse EAmperium seh ich dafür schwärzer als schwarz.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Projekte für die Zukunft?*

Das ist zwar der geistige Nachfolger, aber Freelancer und StarLancer hat sich nicht so komplex gespielt wie es bei Star Citizen sein wird.

Die ganze alten Star Trek Games mal in HD und mit überarbeiteter Engine! Das wäre mal was! 



> Was ich noch brauche (ich meine BRRAAUCHE!) ist Jedi Knight 4. Achja,  und KotOR III, von Obsidian. Aber spätestens seit der Übernahme des  bösen Imperiums durch das böse EAmperium seh ich dafür schwärzer als  schwarz.



Raven Software hat ja den Source Code von Jedi Knight 2 und Jedi Academy veröffentlicht.
Raven Software releases source code for Jedi Knight 2: Jedi Outcast and Jedi Academy | Polygon


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Projekte für die Zukunft?*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Was Dungeon Keeper 3 anbelangt, war vor Kurzem mit War for the Overworld ein Spiel bei Kickstarter, welches genau darauf aus ist. Die Namensrechte fehlen ihnen natürlich, aber bisher sieht es schon mal durchaus interessant aus. Und ich mein, wenn sogar Peter Molyneux (welcher den ersten Dungeon Keeper entwickelt hat) davon schwärmt im Video, kann es so schlecht ja gar nicht sein


 
Gerade gesehen: Es gibt sogar bereits einen Early Access seit dem 15.5.:
War for the Overworld on Steam


----------



## bofferbrauer (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Projekte für die Zukunft?*

Jupp, download läuft gerade bei mir


----------



## EvilMonk (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Projekte für die Zukunft?*

Eigentlich unnötig weil es inzwischen zig Trillionen gute RTS Games gibt aber trotzdem.

Empire Earth!

Seit 12 Jahren warte ich auf einen würdigen Nachfolger.  Zweimal wurde man durch die Nachfolger aufs bitterste enttäuscht. Ich kenne kein anderes Spiel was im Multiplayer diese typisch großartigen WTF Momente erzeugt. Dieses: Aha, du greifst mich mit drei Galeonen an? Friss Flugzeugträger!

Ein Remake von EE mit zeitgemäßer Grafik, realistischerem Balancing und modernen Komfortfunktionen ohne diese typische Online-Multiplayerscheiße sondern mit schön altmodischem LAN Modus. IP eingeben. joinen. passt. Keine Achievements, kein Steam, kein Battle.net. Dafür würde ich echt was hinlegen.


----------



## NCphalon (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Projekte für die Zukunft?*

Age of Empires 3in1 (Aktuelle Grafik und alle Zeitalter von Altsteinzeit bis Imperiales Zeitalter mit wahlweise der traditionellen Spielmechanik oder der  Sache mit den Heimatstädten)

Star Trek: Bridge Commander remake

Und so ein Weltraumshooter wie X so simpel und Arcademäßig wie Aquanox2 wär auch schön, ein Raumschiff mit verschiedenen Erweiterungsslots mit dem man im ganzen Universum questen kann, dafür Geld oder Ausrüstung bekommt, ohne erst ein ganzes Imperium aufzubauen um sich Geld für bessere Schiffe oder Ausrüstung beschaffen zu können.


----------



## Keleg (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Projekte für die Zukunft?*

Red Alert HD
HL3


----------



## Perry (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Projekte für die Zukunft?*

Ich würde auch vor freude im Dreieck springen wenn ein echtes Jedi Knight 4 oder KotoR 3 kommt, gerne auch noch weitere Teile von the force unleashed, welche ja im Prinzip die Nachfolge von Jedi Knight angetreten haben.
Dragon Age 3 ist ja bereits in Arbeit.


----------



## sb117j (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Projekte für die Zukunft?*

Ein Remake von Need for Speed Underground 2 mit aktueller Grafik und mehr Autos, Tuningteile usw.

Und ein Remake von Siedler 3 und 4 wär spitze.


----------



## Softcooky (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Projekte für die Zukunft?*

Pirates! wäre auch ein großer Wunsch von mir - nach Ultima V und Wasteland der größte Zeitfresser bei mir, am Brotkasten 
Ich hatte es auf ein paar Systemen und auch die Neuauflagen - leider waren diese mehr oder weniger nur übertüncht 

War von MicroProse, die eh' viele geniale Spiele brachten   - Master of Orion 2, RR Tycoon, Silent Service, das schon
genannte Master of Magic etc.pp. - könnten sie alle neu auflegen 
Wobei ja letzteres wohl mit World of Magic bedient wird.


----------



## tetrahedronstructure (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Projekte für die Zukunft?*

endlich wieder ein gescheites need for speed ich hoffe dass in diesem jahr noch eins angekündigt wird aber da kann man glaub ich lange warten, denn ja erst neulich ist dass neue most wanted rausgekommen und appropo spiele für die zukunft: wie kann bei fifa 14 jetzt schon eine vorschau kommen? es dauert noch über ein halbes jahr bis fifa 14 erscheint :? 0.o


----------



## AeroX (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Projekte für die Zukunft?*

Defentiv ein vernünftiges Need for speed. Nach Underground2 und Most wanted kam nur noch müll raus. Die beiden waren echt mega gut, haben mir echt spass gemacht.


----------



## Stockmann (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Projekte für die Zukunft?*

Ein richtig gute Weltraumspiel,
wo man als Clan nen ganzes Sonnensystem bzw. einzelne Planeten halten kann als base ect.
Das würde richtig bock machen


----------



## SupprDeitsch (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Projekte für die Zukunft?*



AeroX schrieb:


> Defentiv ein vernünftiges Need for speed. Nach Underground2 und Most wanted kam nur noch müll raus. Die beiden waren echt mega gut, haben mir echt spass gemacht.


 
bei most wanted fand ich die steuerung schlechter als bei NFS U2... dafür wars halt deutlich hübscher
was jez besser is kann ich auch nich entscheiden 




Stockmann schrieb:


> Ein richtig gute Weltraumspiel,
> wo man als Clan nen ganzes Sonnensystem bzw. einzelne Planeten halten kann als base ect.
> Das würde richtig bock machen


 
gibts doch schon... nennt sich EVE
aber was noch fehlt ist dass man auf den Planeten landen könnte und dort bauen könnte!

Überhaupt würde mich ein Spiel ultra taugn, bei dem Bauen wie bei Anno2070/SimCity möglich ist, um anschließend die erbaute Stadt/Region in GTA-Manier durchkämmen kann


----------



## maxmueller92 (28. Juni 2013)

FreeSpace 3


----------



## AeroX (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welche Projekte für die Zukunft?*



SupprDeitsch schrieb:


> bei most wanted fand ich die steuerung schlechter als bei NFS U2... dafür wars halt deutlich hübscher
> was jez besser is kann ich auch nich entscheiden


 
Ja so ein Mix aus dem beiden mit neuer grafik und schönem gameplay. Dazu noch fette (und bitte keinen porsche am anfang der karriere) karren, geile tuning pakete die ich individuell zusammenstellen kann, schöne beleuchtung innen und außen am fahrzeug, schöne freie fahrt strecken, nachtfahrten, verschiedene gezeiten, usw


----------



## big-maec (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welche Projekte für die Zukunft?*

Populous
Powermonger
The Faery Tale Adventure
Railroad Tycoon oder Sid Meier's Railroads

Manche Wünsche werden vielleicht ja schon erfüllt: 

Dungeon Keeper -> als Nachfolger "Impire" oder "War for the Overworld"?
Total Annihilation -> Planetary Annihilation ?


----------



## Voigt (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welche Projekte für die Zukunft?*

Commander Keen 6, aber das echte. Keine Zwischenversionen oder ähnliches, sondern so wie es für Weihnachten '92 versprochen wurde, Commander Keen saves the Universe. Und dass sage ich, der '93 erst geboren wurde!


----------

